# 95 Gallon aquarium need advice/comments



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

New to aquarium hobby, just joined this forum to gain some knowledge and advice.
Below is my aquarium setup, parameters and my fish. I am currently doing 25-30% water change 2 to 3 times a week using gravel vacuum.

Aquarium

Tank : Corner Cylinder 95 Gallons 
Temp : 75 Degrees 
pH : 7 
Ammonia : 0 
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 10-20 
Subtrate : Gravel 
Filters : Cascade 1000 External 265 GPH 
Jebao External 200 GPH (not in use, ready if needed)

Fish Population (measurements are approximate, do I measure including or excluding the fin?)

Tiger Oscar (3-4 inches, adult size 12)	
3 Silver Dollars	(2-2.5 inches, adult size 6)
Blood Parrot (3-4 inches, adult size 8 )	
Electric Blue Jack Dempsey (2-2.5 inches, adult size 8 )	
Orange Shoulder Severum (3 inches, adult size 8, currently not in the tank will be arriving next week) http://www.imperialtropicals.com/AmericanHTML/OrangeShoulderSeverum.html
Rhino Pleco (3-4 inches, adult size 11, currently not in the tank will be arriving next week) http://www.imperialtropicals.com/PlecosHTML/RhinoPleco.html
Approximately 65 inches in total when all fish are fully grown.

Welcoming all comments/advice/criticism. 
I have few questions but I'll start with whether or not I have overstocked my aquarium?


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome to C-F! Folks are going to want to know the dimensions of your tank. Probably in this case from back corner out to the front corners, and maybe front corner to front corner, though that cuts out the curve a little, along with the height.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dimensions in inches

Height: 25
2 Sides: 34
Back corner to middle of bowed front: 35
Front corner to opposite corner minus the bow: 49
Front corner to opposite corner including the bow: 54


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

It has been a while but wondering if anyone would still like to let me know if I have overstocked or is it ok the way it is, or do I have room for another fish (kind of want to see if a peacock would work)?

Size update:
Oscar : 4.5 inches
3 Silver Dollars : 3 inches
Blood Parrot : 4 inches
EBJD : 3 inches (previous one died of bloat, this new one also had bloat but it has been cured and now eating like a monster)
Orange Shoulder Severum : 3 inches
Rhino Pleco : 6 inches (eats everything poop machine, growing very fast)


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats a lot of fish, post some pics of you tank


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just took these pictures, dimensions are on previous post if needed. I guess no adding peacock, gah!

front









from left corner









from right corner









front close up


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The Oscar and most likely the SDs will outgrow the tank. I'd leave it as is for now, and move out the Oscar when it puts on some more size, which will happen soon.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

hmmm... wouldn't want to part with any that I currently have so I shall look in to the DIY plywood aquarium section, around 120 - 150g. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Go with a 6' long 2' wide build. Good luck!


----------

